# Ask for mdf material ....



## Tobbe (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi.

I chould building a windmill and i think to take a wooden board to the construktion. But i ask for you ...... Normaly usually take a waterproof plywood but i think it very expensive so i think to take another material which is just as good but cheaper than plywood ? 
Do you know another material i may have. The example MDF but they dont god outdoor i the moisture:thumbdown: . Some of you maybe have a tips whith i could use ?

Tobbe :blink:


----------



## Tobbe (Oct 10, 2009)

*Question with MDF*

Hi.

I chould building a windmill and i think to take a wooden board to the construktion. But i ask for you ...... Normaly usually take a waterproof plywood but i think it very expensive so i think to take another material which is just as good but cheaper than plywood ? 
Do you know another material i may have. The example MDF but they dont god outdoor i the moisture:thumbdown: . Some of you maybe have a tips whith i could use ?

Tobbe :blink:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

It may be best to make the blades out of aluminum or some other metal as wood might not do too well outside in the elements especially being that thin.


----------

